# PC modem IPAD...



## guillaumed21 (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
En premier lieu, je vous demande de ne pas déverser votre haine (que je commence a comprendre) pour les pcs sur ce post...
Je suis dans une chambre étudiante (a belfast) et je dispose d'une connexion internet par cable ethernet. J'aurai aimé savoir si quelqu'un savais partagé cette connexion en wifi pour que je puisse utiliser mon ipad. J'ai réussi le premier jour grace a un réseau adhoc mais depuis je n'y arrive plus... Même en mettant l'ip manuellement je n'ai qu'un réseau local et si des octets sont bien envoyés (environ 500) et reçus (5000) mon ipad n'a pas internet ou plutot un internet tellement lent qu'il ne fonctionne pas. J'ai pourtant partagé internet ect mais je ne sais plus quoi faire.... quelqu'un saurait il comment faire??
merci d'avance


----------



## guillaumed21 (22 Septembre 2010)

Toujours personne qui aurait une idée???? S'il vous plait je desespere


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Ne te désespères pas...ça ne fait que deux jours que tu as posté ta question...
Alors si tu as une connection ethernet dans ta chambre, donc avec un câble RJ45 tu ne peux pas avoir wi-fi à moins que tu achètes un "ethernet - wifi adapter" comme ceci : http://compnetworking.about.com/od/hardwarenetworkgear/ss/wirelessadapter_4.htm

Comme tu dis que tu es dans une chambre d'étudiant et que de temps à autres tu captes un signal wi-fi probablement provenant de tes voisins je te conseillerai de parler avec tes voisins et de leur demander leur permission d'utiliser leur wi-fi (peut être en contribuant un peu) en utilisant leur password etc...

Sinon pas de solution de connectivité pour ton iPad dans ta chambre...il te reste le 3G (si le modèle de ton iPad est compatible) sinon les restos munis de wi-fi gratuit...


----------



## MacJim (22 Septembre 2010)

Il est possible de partager sa connexion ethernet par wifi en créant un réseau wifi sur Mac (sur pc aussi mais je ne connais pas la manip). Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois pour mon iphone quand j'avais une connexion via ethernet. Ça me permettait aussi de synchroniser des app avec mon Mac. 
C'est ce que tu as fait apparemment mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ca ne fonctionne plus si tu fais la bonne manip et que le pc accède bien a internet. 
Sinon il te reste la solution de nuri1951, si tu as des voisins qui ont le wifi et que tu captes bien.


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...justement il est apparemment sur PC...en Mac on peut mettre facilement son accès internet en partage et hop le tour est joué...mais en PC


----------

